# hiiiii



## xchloex

HI im thinking of starting my own animation company in sharm and was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to go about this? thanks x


----------



## MaidenScotland

welcome to the forum

Why?


----------



## xchloex

Why not lol?


----------



## MaidenScotland

xchloex said:


> Why not lol?




because you have no idea what this country is like just now?


----------



## mamasue

Animation staff in hotels are employed by the hotel....They pay peanuts for long hours... usually throwing in free meals.
I can't imagine any hotel would want to employ an outside animation team, at greater cost....staff are easy to come by!!
Also.... as Maiden rightly says, the situation in Egypt is scarey at the moment.... tourists are keeping away!!


----------



## xchloex

Ok well thanks 4 ur opinions but as far as i can see maidenscotland has a negative/patronising spin to put on most threads. Not exactly welcoming


----------



## MaidenScotland

xchloex said:


> Ok well thanks 4 ur opinions but as far as i can see maidenscotland has a negative/patronising spin to put on most threads. Not exactly welcoming


I often wonder if people ever listen to the news or read through the forum.

This is a country in utter turmoil. No work, work visas getting harder and harder to get, crime is running out of control, people who have invested in off plan property are in danger of loosing their money. Gas for cooking in short supply, petrol for cars in short supply. Few tourists, foot and mouth disease, importing of dairy products has been halted. Cost of living ir spiralling, riots are common. 

Why listen to me if you think I am negative.. come out, spend your money in the sun. I don't make the news I only comment on how I see it.

It is exactly the same on the Spain board if someone says I am coming out to start a business etc and they are not praised for doing so feel they then should complain about the negativity they feel that is coming over on the threads.


----------



## charleen

hee hee ooh i love it when someone doesn't listen!!!! (And it's maidenscot with a sharp right hook!! DIng ding ding!! Knock OUT!!)


----------



## GM1

Do you have any experience with animation work in Egypt?


----------



## hhaddad

Getting a bit fed up with these who are sitting anywhere but not in Egypt and don't realise what it's like here .Those of us that are living here and liking it is because we have got used to it over the time but those of you who are wanting to come here to start a business or other ideas don't know what their in for and seemingly don't like the advice we give. Wake up the country is in turmoil and it's not by spending a week or 2 in a Sharm resort you see the real Egypt. Those of you who come here expecting to start businesses easily are in for a big shock and it's not only a culture shock.


----------



## jojo

What the OP should do is go to visit Egypt to see what its like, see how her business plan would work, get feedback from hotel owners etc. Do some fact finding. After all knowledge and information is key to starting any business

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have a friend who is well established architect with many well known projects under his belt, he also lectures. He has no work!!


----------



## Lanason

GM1 said:


> Do you have any experience with animation work in Egypt?


Maiden was a singer at a Hotel in Hurgahada a few years ago - she also did a great sword swallowing act


----------



## xchloex

Jeeesus ur like vultures! Know one is disputing the problems in the country and please do not talk down to me as if im a silly child. I was askin a simple question and happened to comment on a certain persons hostile attitude. Why the hell are you even living in egypt serrioosly!! And my comment about how rude you can be is nothing to do with me not liking the answer, its the way the question was answered. Know it all fools!!


----------



## xchloex

charleen said:


> hee hee ooh i love it when someone doesn't listen!!!! (And it's maidenscot with a sharp right hook!! DIng ding ding!! Knock OUT!!)


Who wasnt listening?? I heard the answer loud and clear! I wrote on here a few months ago about goin to work in egypt got nuffin but negative replys....... Went anyway n had the best time ever if it was left dwn to you lot know1 would even visit for a holiday!


----------



## txlstewart

Have you read any of the previous threads that deal with animation teams in Sharm? Since many hotels have stopped hiring workers for their teams, it is a logical assumption that they are not looking for a new source of animation teams. 

I realize that it is difficult to find credible information from governmental sources that would help guide you in this decision-making process. However, getting snippy with people who are honest enough to tell you what it's really like rather than give you some candy-coated response is ludicrous. 

The have been numerous people who have posted on here about wanting to come start a business. Here, but have no idea of the laws governing businesses. Additionally, they are in the process of rewriting the constitution, so who knows if it will create even more barriers to the formation of new companies by any foreigner.


----------



## hhaddad

xchloex said:


> Who wasnt listening?? I heard the answer loud and clear! I wrote on here a few months ago about goin to work in egypt got nuffin but negative replys....... Went anyway n had the best time ever if it was left dwn to you lot know1 would even visit for a holiday!


 
Look here if you don't like what we say no problem it's your life. We have all been to the Red sea resorts and had a great time but we come back down to earth when we return to our homes in Cairo and Alex to the real Egypt.

Also we see what's going on here with our own eyes not with the hyped up media in the european press etc. We see and hear about things that are not reported outside of Egypt because it's bad for tourism.


----------



## xchloex

hhaddad said:


> Look here if you don't like what we say no problem it's your life. We have all been to the Red sea resorts and had a great time but we come back down to earth when we return to our homes in Cairo and Alex to the real Egypt.
> 
> Also we see what's going on here with our own eyes not with the hyped up media in the european press etc. We see and hear about things that are not reported outside of Egypt because it's bad for tourism.


Considering i do not wish to travel to cairo or alex "the real egypt" that last point is quite irrelevant to me. U all seem so depressed..... Maybe you should return to your own countries if its such a terrible thing livin in Egypt #justsayin


----------



## cutiepie

I lived in sharm and hurghada for over 5years loved it but its not like when you come on holidays like the other posters said. Life isn't as easy as it appears, for me, I was lucky always had a well paid job with accomadation and bills paid for work 8-3 and off weekends so I was able enjoy my life there. I have many friends who work in animation who don't have the luxury of that; working 14hours a day ,paid about 500 dollars ,living in staff accommodation shared bedroom in hotels with 1day off a week. Animation is a difficult job, I understand you want to start your own team but as others said firstly tourism is completly down hotels are no way near capacity most are relatively empty they won't want any extra costs they have their own teams. Secondly the visa situation I know of people who have been deported in sharm for working without a work permit, you need to b sponsored by your work for this visa and if your planning on working free lance then that isn't possible. I know British DJs who work in sharm /hurghada also had that problem now just work in one club instead of various ones due to visa restrictions. If you are intent on coming to live in sharm I would suggest come out first and try to secure a job, if you're a dancer I would suggest the bigger clubs as they pay well from what I know .animation is possibly the hardest ,worst paid job you can get here, have you any other skills that would be useful here? I don't mean to sound negative like I said I loved my life in sharm and hurghada would still be there except for change in personal circumstances but you need to be aware its not as perfect as it seems on holidays you need a well paid job with all the benefits to enjoy it. Best of luck


----------



## Lanason

xchloex said:


> Considering i do not wish to travel to cairo or alex "the real egypt" that last point is quite irrelevant to me. U all seem so depressed..... Maybe you should return to your own countries if its such a terrible thing livin in Egypt #justsayin


I love living in Egypt, but there will always be upside and downsides.
Starting a business in animation does sound a bit difficult. speaking to hotel owners is the best idea.:confused2:

holidays are one thing - working here is quite different. Yes the weather is great and there is lots of fun to be had. But the unpredictability and illogical driving can become draining.


----------



## cutiepie

It also annoys me when people attack because they don't get the answer they want. Think about it in reverse,Chloe if it was somebody posting in the UK forum saying they want to start a business there they loved it when they were on holidays what would you suggest to them? we are the residents here we know what life is like here, there's lots of good things here lots of bad the regular posters are giving you an honest answer.


----------



## hhaddad

It's not just Cairo or Alex haven't you seen what's happening in Sinai near to Sharm. And anyway I'm happy living in the Cairo area but no way would I consider doing business here to many pitfalls and a lot of money to loose.


----------



## hhaddad

This is the latest news today. Perhaps you can see that we're not being negative.



The International Federation of Tourism Trade Unions has frozen the membership of Egypt's government-affiliated tourism union, saying it fails to meet international standards for trade union freedoms.
The federation's Secretary General, Ron Oswald, made the announcement in Cairo on Friday following a meeting with Egypt's tourism union's general chairman Abdul Aziz Abdullah, deputy chairman Mohammed Abdel Aziz, and other representatives.

Egypt's tourism union is affiliated to the General Union of Egyptian Workers, the country's official workers organisation which comes under state control and has been long-accused of carrying out rigged elections.

Oswald hailed Egypt's revolution and its success in winning workers the right to form independent trade unions, free from government influence, in line with international laws signed by Egypt with the International Labour Organization (ILO).

He said Egypt's Mubarak-era governments did not implement these agreements, leading to the country's black-listing when it came to trade union freedoms and workers' rights.

Oswald called on the union's chairman to attend the federation's international conference in Geneva, held in May.

Egypt's tourism industry is struggling to recover in the wake of last year's revolution. Tourist revenues were down a third in 2011 when compared to the previous year, according to government data.


----------



## jojo

xchloex said:


> Jeeesus ur like vultures! Know one is disputing the problems in the country and please do not talk down to me as if im a silly child. I was askin a simple question and happened to comment on a certain persons hostile attitude. Why the hell are you even living in egypt serrioosly!! And my comment about how rude you can be is nothing to do with me not liking the answer, its the way the question was answered. Know it all fools!!


Just go and see for yourself - no, not a holiday, a fact finding, indepth, "grown up" business type visit. Arrange to see hotel managers and owners with your business plan and see how it would pan out for you. Look at properties to rent for you to live in, look at the cost of living, taxes, outgoings etc...!! Sometimes you need to see how and where you would fit in and make your own mind up, rather than get annoyed at what others before you have found

Jo xxx


----------



## rustydegras

Living in Egypt is hard enough. Getting snarky (rather than helpful) comments from the moderator on an expat forum doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## jojo

In fairness, the UK media doesnt report much about the state of Egypt at the moment. So its not easy to get a picture of how bad things are there. We all remember the news a year or so ago when the revolution hit and I remember on the forum how many terrified posters and regulars on here were caught in it and trying desperately to get home - in fact this forum was a bit of a life line for a few. So its worth remembering that the people on here have been thru a shocking time and many feared for their lives

Things dont seem to be much better over in Egypt, and those who live there know that. Us in the UK dont. Many just know of their holidays in the sun and how wonderful it was. They're simply not aware. However, to those who are coming across as negative, when they hear of people talking about starting businesses, working etc on the back of a wonderful holiday, it doesnt really making sense to them - I guess it could be likened to someone saying they want to start an animation business in Afghanistan - now that is something/somewhere that the british media does bang on about

Jo xxx


----------



## hhaddad

This is the job description your looking for and requirements.


Job Title: Animator 
Job Location: Hurghada - Egypt 
County or nearby cities: Marsa Alaam 
Employment Category: •Entertainment
•Tourism

Employment Type: Contract 
Yearly Salary: 4800 USD 
Posted: 2012-03-11 
Job Description 
We are looking for Allround Animation and Kids Animators working in the Red Sea in 5 Stars Hotels, Resorts with 5 stars guest, do a lot of sports activity, start from 10 morning to sunset to be able to contact the guest in the house to join the team for sports activity do a good job together, stars at the night by the night show performing by the animation team, to take the big part of making the guest in house happy and full time entertain the guest in house with sports and shows having a good time all the time.
The company will pay one way flight tickets after 6 months work and 2 way flight tickets after one year.
Titanic Beach & Titanic Palace Resort Hurghada, Titanic Resort & Aquapark Hurghada, etc. 
Skills / Qualifications Required: Between 18-28 years old sportive, good looking, good communications skills and good skills of contacts.
*Required Language Skills: English, German, Russian, French, Italian*. 
*Minimum Education Level required: High School 
*
*The highlighted items are obligatory.
*


----------



## Whitedesert

xchloex said:


> Ok well thanks 4 ur opinions but as far as i can see maidenscotland has a negative/patronising spin to put on most threads. Not exactly welcoming


 When one considers a new business venture you do research, and you most definately do a business plan, complete with budget. To do that you need to dig deep into what you offer (defining your product), and then matching it with the environment where you want to apply it. It is o/k to ask a question on this forum, and I suspect you will generally get good advise, but off cause you do need to do a lot more. Your respone to maiden suggest this is perhaps it, your entire business research, and you dont really like the answer? If so, I suggest you come out for a holiday, talk to people (Hotel GM's will be a good start) and then decide as to the potential for business. I am not saying dont have a dream. All good business starts with an idea. However, then comes the hard work of realising it, and that requires science and a business plan developed from reality. If you have a much better product than what is currently available in these hotels you may have a business. If it is sort of the same, you may not. Only coming out, talking to people, and seeing what is available, and importantly how much Hotel GM are prepared to pay for it is kind of important. Good luck...


----------



## hhaddad

When the animation teams are working for 400 usd a month and a 6 day week of not less than 12 hours a day the gm of a hotel will not pay much for that service.It's a question of economics.


----------



## Claire-Bear

txlstewart said:


> Have you read any of the previous threads that deal with animation teams in Sharm? Since many hotels have stopped hiring workers for their teams, it is a logical assumption that they are not looking for a new source of animation teams.



That is not entirely true as I posted a job request on Sharm women and have had about 8 replies off genuine animation companies all asking me if I can start ASAP


----------



## jojo

Claire-Bear said:


> That is not entirely true as I posted a job request on Sharm women and have had about 8 replies off genuine animation companies all asking me if I can start ASAP


 Thats some good news for a change!! How are you finding it??? Is it hard work? Is it fun and as you hoped it would be???

Jo xxx


----------



## Milouk84

I wish I didn't open this thread


----------



## mamasue

Milouk84 said:


> I wish I didn't open this thread




Why?? just curious!!


----------



## Milouk84

mamasue said:


> Why?? just curious!!


I got depressed, that's why. We are planning to move back there, for business reasons too. Most of the reviews are very realistic, i'm sure of it. I lived there but before the revolution. But I wanted to be optimistic and I thought that things will get better soon, but obviously they might not. I believe Egypt has a good potential but alas; it's directed by wrong people going the wrong way


----------



## MaidenScotland

Milouk84 said:


> I got depressed, that's why. We are planning to move back there, for business reasons too. Most of the reviews are very realistic, i'm sure of it. I lived there but before the revolution. But I wanted to be optimistic and I thought that things will get better soon, but obviously they might not. I believe Egypt has a good potential but alas; it's directed by wrong people going the wrong way




Egypt has huge potential, it has everything going for it.. geographically it sits with easy access to the middle east, Africa, Europe..land and labour are plentiful, natural resources Petroleum and natural gas, iron ore, phosphates, manganese, limestone, gypsum, talc, asbestos, lead, zinc. sun, beaches, pyramids, valley of the kings..are all there,

Lets hope things get better.


----------



## Milouk84

Dear All, 

Thank you for choosing to live in Egypt. 

You can be living better lives in your countries, but you took that strange, from others point of view, decision anyway.

We'll be joining soon.

Thank you.


----------



## Whitedesert

I am on my way to Qatar, but my nearly 8 years in Cairo (by the time I leave) is going to be something special, very special. There was tradegy and sadness, but also new life, and experiences not possible anywhere else. I met some amazing people who are now life-long friends, and also my new wife (from my own country! - how cool is that!) that has brought blessings to me beyound anything I could have dreamed off. Egypt, with all its really awful characteristics, also has some amazing ones, a country of dramatic contract, and I love it! I dont expect Doha to provide all those flavours.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> I am on my way to Qatar, but my nearly 8 years in Cairo (by the time I leave) is going to be something special, very special. There was tradegy and sadness, but also new life, and experiences not possible anywhere else. I met some amazing people who are now life-long friends, and also my new wife (from my own country! - how cool is that!) that has brought blessings to me beyound anything I could have dreamed off. Egypt, with all its really awful characteristics, also has some amazing ones, a country of dramatic contract, and I love it! I dont expect Doha to provide all those flavours.





Good luck in your new life,


----------

